# Doubledoodle aka North American Retriever Training-pups



## Reaper (Feb 9, 2015)

I got 2 North American Retrievers over the weekend, they are 11 weeks both males. I want to train as companions and for upland hunting. I've never done waterfowl so won't really even pay attention to that side. I like to hunt dove, quail, and pheasant. I live in west Texas. I also have an 11 month female golden ret/black lab mix, she looks just like a golden but is black. 

Any training advice? I have Dokken's book. Any tips are welcome. I have 10 month twin boys so it's important they are very obedient.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

"North American Retrievers, also known as 'Double Doodles', are the up 
and coming hybrid! A North American Retriever is the hybridization of 
a Labradoodle with a Goldendoodle. Onlya few breeders have begun 
doing this, and Westwood Doodles is on the cutting edge of this hybrid 
movement. " 

OH BOY , This is gonna be really good !


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Shoot, I just ran out of popcorn.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

And prey tell what do they cost? Just curious .


----------



## adubs (Jan 8, 2015)

"Shoot, I just ran out of popcorn."...Go buy a box of it and a huge bottle of Coke!

I'm new to this site but I had to read the OP's question a few times trying to decide if it was a joke or not?? Went to the website and seen that they charge $1800 a piece so he's got $3600 into those two male pups...hope people take it easy on ya Reaper..


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

All I can say is wow...if it wasn't for Mike's quote I wouldn't know what the heck a North American Retriever is!

The UK is giggling uncontrollably, I just know it.

Better have a LOT patience to go with those labragoldendoodoodles. Maybe car companies should take suit and offer a F-350/corvette/accord think of the amazing abilities...oh wait


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

My recommendation is to sell whatever those dogs are take the money and buy a purebred retriever (or pointer) with a proven hunting background/pedigree if you are serious about having a dog to upland hunt with. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

OH MY, I am speechless................

lesa c


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

OP lays down $3600 and then asks about training ...... troll ..... I do not belieive the post.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I've heard of a Double Diddle been a part of a couple of them, but never a Double Doodle- Bewildered to where the dog world is going


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeez....................... Ya could at least throw something resembling bait on that hook.

Sometimes this time of year the really big ones ain't that hungry regards

Bubba


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

I hear if you have three it is a whole lot easier. That way they Lean faster


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't need bait. Wonder how many hits the websites have generated just from this thread? I know I checked it out to see if it was real. Yep. $2,100 per double doodle pup!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Do they come in silver with rhinestone Jolly Roger bandana already affixed?

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

The toughest part of training a pair of doubledoodles for upland hunting is training one to block while the other drives. Mike Lardy mentions it in his volume VII articles. Fowl Dog doesn't cover it, just Anseriformes. You would need his Gallifowl Dog


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Reaper, pay little attention to the teasing we all kid a lot. My advice would be Hillmans pup video to get your foundation in your pup. Some also use Evan's Smartworks GOOD LUCK


Reaper said:


> I got 2 North American Retrievers over the weekend, they are 11 weeks both males. I want to train as companions and for upland hunting. I've never done waterfowl so won't really even pay attention to that side. I like to hunt dove, quail, and pheasant. I live in west Texas. I also have an 11 month female golden ret/black lab mix, she looks just like a golden but is black.
> 
> Any training advice? I have Dokken's book. Any tips are welcome. I have 10 month twin boys so it's important they are very obedient.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

First lesson should be to teach them to seat on a duck, or in the case of Upland, on a pheasant.


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

DoubleHaul said:


> The toughest part of training a pair of doubledoodles for upland hunting is training one to block while the other drives. Mike Lardy mentions it in his volume VII articles. Fowl Dog doesn't cover it, just Anseriformes. You would need his Gallifowl Dog


I just attach large oven mitts to my blocker's feet then send the other who just runs bat sh*t crazy and drives them into the oven mitted dog. "60% of the time it works every time!" Don't even use a gun, my blocker just slap stuns them and I put them in my satchel.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Let me know how your pups turn out. I plan on breeding my Golden LabraCockerDoodle in a couple of years and I'll be looking for a stud so that I can do my part to expand the worthless dog market.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm holding out for the 'Tartan' one


----------



## Reaper (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow y'all are quick to judge. I'm a Paramedic I sure as hell didn't spend $3,600 on dogs. I got them both for under $500 I know the breeder and it is a proven hunting line on both sides... Nothing wrong with mixed breeds, there are some terrible mixed breed pups as well as AKC registered pups. I'm looking for actual advice not pointless comments. 

Ive had pointers and shepherds. Looking for tips on training retrievers. And they aren't worthless they're labradoodle x goldendoodle. How do you guys think we got any dog on the AKC list today??? Breeds mixing, strong traits being bred though the ages.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Reaper said:


> How do you guys think we got any dog on the AKC list today??? Breeds mixing, strong traits being bred though the ages.


That would be a contradiction in terms?..If they made it on the list ,then why change it?..You saying what is on the list is wrong after all them there years of breeding?


----------



## Reaper (Feb 9, 2015)

No. The breeds that are now considered "purebred" came from breeding different breeds through the ages. Some lines didn't even develop until the last 50-100 years that are now considered established "purebreds". The pups I got are 14 years in the making from this breeder and there are strong hunting traits on both sides. 

All i I was saying is if y'all didn't have legit advice take your posts elsewhere. These are family dogs I would like to occasionally hunt with.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

There probably isn't anything more American, than taking advantage of stupid people.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Not sure how an "up and coming Hybrid" has "Proven" anything. All of the lines that are "proven" get thrown out the window when you start mixing breeds. 

Now for the advice. If you would like to get an unbiased opinion use the SEARCH bar at the top of the page. Search for "Puppy training" and you'll get 100 different threads on people giving advice.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been reading a lot of older threads getting caught up and came across a wise man who is an administrator on this forum. His advise is that we need more 'Nice People'. Reaper, my advise is to use the search function as advised and save yourself from the pain.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

jrrichar said:


> I just attach large oven mitts to my blocker's feet then send the other who just runs bat sh*t crazy and drives them into the oven mitted dog. "60% of the time it works every time!" Don't even use a gun, my blocker just slap stuns them and I put them in my satchel.


OMG!! I just spit out my food!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with Clint, Reaper there is a lot of good info to search and again Good Luck with your pups !


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Reaper said:


> I got 2 North American Retrievers over the weekend, they are 11 weeks both males. I want to train as companions and for upland hunting. I've never done waterfowl so won't really even pay attention to that side. I like to hunt dove, quail, and pheasant. I live in west Texas. I also have an 11 month female golden ret/black lab mix, she looks just like a golden but is black.
> 
> Any training advice? I have Dokken's book. Any tips are welcome. I have 10 month twin boys so it's important they are very obedient.


:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:
Angie? Paul? WRL? Seriously.............who is this?


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just google imaged double doodle hunting. Saw about a hundred pictures of fluffy dogs being fluffy dogs two chicks making out and two pictures of fluffy dogs with birds near them.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Guess I'm getting old. Is hybrid the new politically correct term for mutt?


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Heck, the shelters just aren't doing a good job of marketing. They ought to come up with some good hybrid names and start charging $1500-$3000 to adopt - they'd have folks standing in line to get one of those.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Reaper said:


> Wow y'all are quick to judge. I'm a Paramedic I sure as hell didn't spend $3,600 on dogs. I got them both for under $500 I know the breeder and it is a proven hunting line on both sides... Nothing wrong with mixed breeds, there are some terrible mixed breed pups as well as AKC registered pups. I'm looking for actual advice not pointless comments.
> 
> Ive had pointers and shepherds. Looking for tips on training retrievers. And they aren't worthless they're labradoodle x goldendoodle. How do you guys think we got any dog on the AKC list today??? Breeds mixing, strong traits being bred though the ages.


Reaper, since you're a paramedic, perhaps this analogy will make sense: You just bought a bottle of magic water guaranteed to stop a wound from bleeding, from a guy in a brightly colored van that says "Snake Oil" on the side. Is the magic water going to hurt anything? Probably not. It'll rinse some of the blood off and make it look better, but it's also not going to do what is advertised ...for that, you need a pressure bandage. 
Nobody likes to admit they've been suckered. Defending the snake oil salesman isn't going to change anything, but if it makes you feel better, I understand. 

A labradoodle is not a breed, and neither is a goldendoodle. Combine the two and you have a quadruple genetic mishmash, with little to no chance of any decent working genetics in there. They are designer breeds propagated solely in order to make people part with money, and they are highly successful at it.

That said, in answer to your question, check out the banner at the top left for Bill Hillmann's DVDs.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

I hadnt want to said but some like all dogs I can't not get one full blood yet yet why can a mix dog hunt a lot? Mines parent had a registered but the other was not. I was no a good dog trainer but he nice and fetch a stick and swim all day so could have been with many more experence better trains and birds I know. Guy I met at boat launch said that dog hunts right doesn't anything matter much


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

T.Bond said:


> I hadnt want to said but some like all dogs I can't not get one full blood yet yet why can a mix dog hunt a lot? Mines parent had a registered but the other was not. I was no a good dog trainer but he nice and fetch a stick and swim all day so could have been with many more experence better trains and birds I know. Guy I met at boat launch said that dog hunts right doesn't anything matter much


What???? Google translate couldn't decipher this.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've talked about this before, but will mention it again. One of the very coolest dogs I've ever trained and hunted pheasants over is a mixed breed, Springer Spaniel x Border Collie cross that my client got at the shelter. The Springer half finds the birds,and then the Border Collie half pops out, he gets down and s l o w l y he stalks the bird, pushing/herding it to the gun. He's a blast to hunt over....but while it's an interesting cross, I'd never dream of breeding it purposely. 

I have no issue with anybody hunting any dog. My dear departed Jack Russell was a deadly little quail dog. 

What I take issue with are people who try to claim they are breeding hunting dogs from multiple mixes, calling them a breed, selling them for ridiculous amounts of money with zero health testing and zero proof that the mutts can even find a bird in their feed pan....just empty claims. They prey on people who don't do their research thoroughly, and sucker them into buying something that isn't what they claim.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

All I know for sure is that if I can find a Silver Double Doodle, I'm buying it. AKC won't recognize them because they know Double Doodles will hoard all of the blue ribbons. I heard that Brian Williams has a Silver Double Doodle.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Dave Farrar said:


> ...heard that Brian Williams has a Silver Double Doodle.


_Shhhh!_ Nobody's supposed to know while he trains it during his suspension that he's got the best piehole-in-the-sky RPG detection dog on the planet.

MG


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

Tony Marshall said:


> What???? Google translate couldn't decipher this.


Thought it was just me...


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Mike Sale said:


> "North American Retrievers, also known as 'Double Doodles', are the up
> and coming hybrid! A North American Retriever is the hybridization of
> a Labradoodle with a Goldendoodle. Onlya few breeders have begun
> doing this, and Westwood Doodles is on the cutting edge of this hybrid
> ...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> :razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:
> Angie? Paul? WRL? Seriously.............who is this?


I can't take any credit for this. I'm too busy trying to get my new ChiPitDachunduahua out of the culvert. 

/Paul


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

OMG. This can't be real. . .


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> OMG. This can't be real. . .


Sondra, you sound horrified - can only mean the canine philistines scaling the ramparts with the arrival of the triple schipperdoodle!

MG


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Think of all of the health testing these will require! Nothing like "hybrid vigor" AKA a gene pool with too many diseases to count! Do you have to shave these? I know I wouldn't want a fully coated one in the field or near a mucky pond or marsh!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

firehouselabs said:


> Think of all of the health testing these will require! Nothing like "hybrid vigor" AKA a gene pool with too many diseases to count! Do you have to shave these? I know I wouldn't want a fully coated one in the field or near a mucky pond or marsh!


Raina you should know better girls should always shave their double doodle. After all we know a shaved doodle is worth two in the bush.;-)


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

duk4me said:


> Raina you should know better girls should always shave their double doodle.


 Everything that used to be in style, eventually comes back.

We'll soon be seeing Buckwheat-in-a-headlock, on the pages of Playboy again.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

T.Bond said:


> I hadnt want to said but some like all dogs I can't not get one full blood yet yet why can a mix dog hunt a lot? Mines parent had a registered but the other was not. I was no a good dog trainer but he nice and fetch a stick and swim all day so could have been with many more experence better trains and birds I know. Guy I met at boat launch said that dog hunts right doesn't anything matter much





duk4me said:


> Raina you should know better girls should always shave their double doodle. After all we know a shaved doodle is worth two in the bush.;-)


If you shave a double doodle will it need a vest?Jim


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

47 posts and we haven't yet touched on the male siblings being raised together . Slacking


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Wyldfire said:


> Guess I'm getting old. Is hybrid the new politically correct term for mutt?


Here's your bottom line...


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

But will that Schipperdoodle point? And will they come in silver? Alas, I have lost my Schips so I can't create this new breed. Wonder if I could doodle my blue heeler? She is only seven weeks old but her parents are nice and I am sure are proven. Lolol.And the coloring would be stunning! 

This is the RTF I miss. Thanks for the smiles and laughs!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Spring is coming.....it's turning into a fishin forum up in here.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I think it's a troll. Just joined 3 posts = troll!


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

Said he a troll because no pure blood dog I guess word here must have full blood to train I saw at universal studishows a animal training shows that had dogs and cats and birds all doing what trainer said. Is must be very easy to train pure blood labs that everyone just gets that for titles?


----------



## fastpup (Jan 21, 2013)

My little Australian Kelpie is a good marker, she runs blinds and is generally an awesome dog. I use her for a pick up dog. When none of the Labs will go through the barbed wire fence to retrieve the wounded duck on the neighboring ranch, I get her out. And she goes and gets it. She also likes to herd livestock. I got her at the shelter when she was about 9 months old. She looks like a purebred "show dog" type Kelpie. I have also worked with Pit Bulls that were pretty damned good retrievers. I have never been impressed with Poodles or "Doodles." But these dogs might be the exception? Who knows?


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

I read a forse fetch a lot but I not learned to train enough but people all here say to watch videos on pro a to and videos a lot for a program which seems good for special pure blood competive dogs


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

T.Bond said:


> I read a forse fetch a lot but I not learned to train enough but people all here say to watch videos on pro a to and videos a lot for a program which seems good for special pure blood competive dogs


Honestly not trying to be mean, but I start getting a headache just trying to read your posts. I would start with basic english classes, then go on to training dvds.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Would a requirement to purchase a "double Doodle" be that you must be a "Double Dumbass"?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

mjh345 said:


> Would a requirement to purchase a "double Doodle" be that you must be a "Double Dumbass"?


Stupid thing to say. I think the OP was honestly seeking help here and they are now being implied to be a "double dumbass".


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)

T.Bond said:


> I hadnt want to said but some like all dogs I can't not get one full blood yet yet why can a mix dog hunt a lot? Mines parent had a registered but the other was not. I was no a good dog trainer but he nice and fetch a stick and swim all day so could have been with many more experence better trains and birds I know. Guy I met at boat launch said that dog hunts right doesn't anything matter much


Did you use voice to text?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I think that if the OP had posted his first message as "I have a puppy and want training tips", he'd have gotten the advice he was looking for. Proudly announcing that he'd been suckered into thinking he was buying an established hunting breed when in fact he bought puppy mill designer dogs was the problem. It shows a lack of real interest in having a good hunting retriever. When you buy a car, it's meant to serve a purpose and you do some homework. You don't buy an SUV and then ask people how to make it tow a fifth wheel trailer. He made an impulse purchase and is now trying to figure out how to make it work out.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sharon Potter said:


> I think that if the OP had posted his first message as "I have a puppy and want training tips", he'd have gotten the advice he was looking for. Proudly announcing that he'd been suckered into thinking he was buying an established hunting breed when in fact he bought puppy mill designer dogs was the problem. It shows a lack of real interest in having a good hunting retriever. When you buy a car, it's meant to serve a purpose and you do some homework. You don't buy an SUV and then ask people how to make it tow a fifth wheel trailer. He made an impulse purchase and is now trying to figure out how to make it work out.


I agree. Kinda the same way I see someone I know driving a new truck and ask what that cost em. It tickles me everytime they say 650 a month or whatever the price. So what price did you get it down to though and what interest rate. " I dont know 650 a month" Tickles me everytime! Some people just lack common sense.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Because it's cold and I'm bored, I looked up a bunch of the "double doodle/north american retriever" websites. Didn't find ONE picture...not one...of a dog hunting, or with a bird in it's mouth. Lots of them laying on a sofa, though.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

freezeland said:


> Stupid thing to say. I think the OP was honestly seeking help here and they are now being implied to be a "double dumbass".


I personally would like to apologize to Reaper for the abuse he has taken because he purchased a couple pets that don't quite meet our fancy. I understand the problems with these so called hybrids, but he's not responsible for that, only to purchasing one his god given right. So feel free to make quotes towards me for my opinion, but understand we've pushed someone away that was asking us for guidance. This young man is a paramedic and how would it be if he pushed someone away at his job he didn't agree with, might be one of us, wouldn't be quite as funny. It's like the Chocolate forum a few weeks ago, who cares what the color of the dog is, I honestly think some of the dogs no matter the color, are smarter than some of their owners that post on RTF including myself sometimes !


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)

windwalkers swan song said:


> I personally would like to apologize to Reaper for the abuse he has taken because he purchased a couple pets that don't quite meet our fancy. I understand the problems with these so called hybrids, but he's not responsible for that, only to purchasing one his god given right. So feel free to make quotes towards me for my opinion, but understand we've pushed someone away that was asking us for guidance. This young man is a paramedic and how would it be if he pushed someone away at his job he didn't agree with, might be one of us, wouldn't be quite as funny. It's like the Chocolate forum a few weeks ago, who cares what the color of the dog is, I honestly think some of the dogs no matter the color, are smarter than some of their owners that post on RTF including myself sometimes !


Very well said. I've seen it here a few times and on another forum I frequent where the regulars hammer on a newbie for whatever reason. I hope the OP takes the time to look at Hillmann's banner at the top left of the page.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

windwalkers swan song said:


> I personally would like to apologize to Reaper for the abuse he has taken because he purchased a couple pets that don't quite meet our fancy. I understand the problems with these so called hybrids, but he's not responsible for that, only to purchasing one his god given right. So feel free to make quotes towards me for my opinion, but understand we've pushed someone away that was asking us for guidance. This young man is a paramedic and how would it be if he pushed someone away at his job he didn't agree with, might be one of us, wouldn't be quite as funny. It's like the Chocolate forum a few weeks ago, who cares what the color of the dog is, I honestly think some of the dogs no matter the color, are smarter than some of their owners that post on RTF including myself sometimes !


Yep,I just wondered if they make a vest for a shaved double doodle........the thread was getting good. Jim


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

DVD and video make learning fast for me sorry writing is not strong I dont learn it and phone helps me spell better though


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Reaper said:


> No. The breeds that are now considered "purebred" came from breeding different breeds through the ages. Some lines didn't even develop until the last 50-100 years that are now considered established "purebreds". The pups I got are 14 years in the making from this breeder and there are strong hunting traits on both sides.
> 
> All i I was saying is if y'all didn't have legit advice take your posts elsewhere. These are family dogs I would like to occasionally hunt with.


This post implies that the doodlers are trying to create a new breed. What do you suppose is going to be special about it? Seems as if they are trying to reinvent the Irish Water Spaniel.


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

windwalkers swan song said:


> I personally would like to apologize to Reaper for the abuse he has taken because he purchased a couple pets that don't quite meet our fancy. I understand the problems with these so called hybrids, but he's not responsible for that, only to purchasing one his god given right. So feel free to make quotes towards me for my opinion, but understand we've pushed someone away that was asking us for guidance. This young man is a paramedic and how would it be if he pushed someone away at his job he didn't agree with, might be one of us, wouldn't be quite as funny. It's like the Chocolate forum a few weeks ago, who cares what the color of the dog is, I honestly think some of the dogs no matter the color, are smarter than some of their owners that post on RTF including myself sometimes !


What politically correct advice do you want me to give? A dog has to have some natural talent to be even a basic hunting dog. Do you tell the guy who got a Geo tracker that with a little work it would make a great off road vehicle! No, because it will never be. It was never created for that purpose. If the man wants a house dog, great. A million programs and cookie trainers out there for him. The guy comes on the board spouting a "new" retriever that has hunting ability. Worse thing I could imagine is trying to train a dog that has zero talent, some pros can do it but takes a heck of a lot of experience and the programs are never going to give him that type of guidance. 

Have you had first hand experience training one of these designer retriever poodle breeds? I have. Darn dog was getting possessive and bit both owners. I had to go in and deal with its aggression problems. Tragic to see the real truth to these dogs. They often have real behavioral quirks and you want someone with no experience to try and train one as a gundog. Just has nightmare all over it. So I would rather tell him he was an idiot maybe just maybe he'll think twice about trying to make them into something they aren't or at the very least he'll lose interest and never pursue it.

There is a lot of stupid out there, doesn't mean we need to support it!

Maybe I am an @hole but I rather call it like I see then try to sugar coat it to the person who just supported an ideal that is anything but harmless.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I would suggest with an extreme new breed, the pups be ran through the Extreme Puppy program. On top of field work, showing them all of the training videos as possible will teach them.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Couldn't resist... I wouldn't buy one, but your analogy may have been a little off. http://bit.ly/199PgYG

Now i'm the @$$hole


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

UOduk84 said:


> Couldn't resist... I wouldn't buy one, but your analogy may have been a little off. http://bit.ly/199PgYG
> 
> Now i'm the @$$hole


Haha well there you go. The human expanse for stupidity never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Given the culture of this board and the general reaction to designer mutts, I just have a hard time believing the OP isn't a troll looking for handouts.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> I've talked about this before, but will mention it again. One of the very coolest dogs I've ever trained and hunted pheasants over is a mixed breed, Springer Spaniel x Border Collie cross that my client got at the shelter. The Springer half finds the birds,and then the Border Collie half pops out, he gets down and *s l o w l y he stalks the bird, pushing/herding it to the gun*. He's a blast to hunt over....but while it's an interesting cross, I'd never dream of breeding it purposely.
> 
> Watched an English Setter do this....Pointed running quail , backed out ,circled and pushed them back to the gun and established point again when they stopped moving.....Steve S


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

julie r. said:


> given the culture of this board and the general reaction to designer mutts, i just have a hard time believing the op isn't a troll looking for handouts.


nice quote!!!!! WRONG


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

steve schreiner said:


> Sharon Potter said:
> 
> 
> > I've talked about this before, but will mention it again. One of the very coolest dogs I've ever trained and hunted pheasants over is a mixed breed, Springer Spaniel x Border Collie cross that my client got at the shelter. The Springer half finds the birds,and then the Border Collie half pops out, he gets down and *s l o w l y he stalks the bird, pushing/herding it to the gun*. He's a blast to hunt over....but while it's an interesting cross, I'd never dream of breeding it purposely.
> ...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey reeper, how about posting up some pics of you dog in action?


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

Has anyone thought of the genetic potential of the breeding?? 
You have a breed that is historicly low drive and major water issues mixed with a lab
Then you take breed that has some water issues in a large portion of the breed that are temperamental and mix it with a lab. Then you fix the issues by mixing the two mutts together??
I sure hope it was one hell of a lab, but I haven't heard of any FC/AFC NFC owners willing to mutt out their stud!

Oh did I mention the HAIR! If they're inside dogs its time to upgrade you vacuum cleaner

Were these things advertised on a late night info-Mercel? You be amazed at the crap you will buy when your drunk, I know I alway am the next morning, " I bought what last night??Dammit!"

I've alway been parial to the pit bull x collie mix! You know a dog that will chew your leg off, then go get help!


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see this on the side of a truck at the next hunt test.

Goldenpoodledor kennels proudly sponsored by Dyson and Pantene!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

steve hoppas said:


> Has anyone thought of the genetic potential of the breeding??
> You have a breed that is historicly low drive and major water issues mixed with a lab
> Then you take breed that has some water issues in a large portion of the breed that are temperamental and mix it with a lab. Then you fix the issues by mixing the two mutts together??
> I sure hope it was one hell of a lab, but I haven't heard of any FC/AFC NFC owners willing to mutt out their stud!
> ...


What has the "historically low drive and major water issues"???? And what has "some water issues"???? And, I think the poodle part will take care of the hair.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think this original poster is a troll. I also don't think he was trying to get anyone's goat.

He's a real person, I believe. Here's why I think that:

Early on, he reported one of the posts as being pointless and not helpful. (and that particular post was correct)

When someone registers, or when they report a post, they do it from a real email address. He appears to be in the line of work that he mentioned and appears to be a real guy. I was able to find a website that he has, and he appears to be knowledgeable in his field. Clearly, sporting dogs and raising them is NOT his field, which is why he attempted to get some help here.

I just think he googled some key words, found the site, and unknowingly wrote some things that he saw as descriptive to help optimize his chances of getting targeted training advice.

I don't think he had any idea the types of responses he was going to get, triggered by some of his wording choices to describe his situation. 

My suggestions in my response were: 

1) If he chooses not to continue to use the site, I can see why.
2) I think there's still room for some value to be gained by using this site.
3) Drop the descriptions of the breed and that sort of thing and just consider them mixed breed dogs that he's training.
4) Be aware that many of us choose to avoid acquiring and training littermates in the same household, due to the chances of their bonding with each other rather than forming their place in the human pack. I suggested that he consider crating them separately and such.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, 

I now know that he's not a troll.

I just got off the phone with him. I heard his young twins in the background.

He has his own website where he's trying to pay it forward in his area of expertise.

Training dogs is not his area of expertise. He had no idea the type of reaction he'd draw by giving his initial post as described.

He's just a family guy who bought a couple dogs and wanted some help training them. Nothing sinister in there at all.

Chris


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

Well if he is truly that new and didn't know what he was getting into. I then I am man enough to say I'm sorry, I crossed the line.
My comments should have been directed towards the breeder not the new owner.
Sorry again.

Steve


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

steve hoppas said:


> Well if he is truly that new and didn't know what he was getting into. I then I am man enough to say I'm sorry, I crossed the line.
> My comments should have been directed towards the breeder not the new owner.
> Sorry again.
> 
> Steve


He sounded very relaxed and totally cool with things when we spoke.

When a guy's raising twin 10 month old boys, he's got much bigger concerns than folks flaming him online over his dog purchase decisions!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

The problems I felt wasn't so much in the teasing of the animal, it was the senseless name calling that went on was completely sickening, including dumb???, troll, who do some of you think you are ? I made a tease at the open of the post on the name of the breed and I'm ashamed I was a part of what it turned into and I apologized, how bout some of the rest of you doing the same !


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Lardy has 2 articles in his manuals that are for upland. They're not too pricey and a lot of the other articles for basics would be helpful also.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

windwalkers swan song said:


> The problems I felt wasn't so much in the teasing of the animal, it was the senseless name calling that went on was completely sickening, including dumb???, troll, who do some of you think you are ? I made a tease at the open of the post on the name of the breed and I'm ashamed I was a part of what it turned into and I apologized, how bout some of the rest of you doing the same !


Hey WWSS, 

Let's just roll on down the road.

No need to dwell. 

Chris


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Gotcha no dwelling


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Actually,
> 
> I now know that he's not a troll.
> 
> ...


Right there is what makes me personally come back to this place!..
You guy's have a very good Janitor because he walks and talks that extra mile! ..He even gave me a call across the pond a few times,of which we not only touched base but 'shot the breeze' regarding dogs. Thanks . Not every one would do this if they did not care.

It's easy to hit the send button!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Raina you should know better girls should always shave their double doodle. After all we know a shaved doodle is worth two in the bush.;-)


I don't care what anyone says I still stand by my statement. A bushy doodle gets all kind of stuff stuck in it.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

polmaise said:


> Right there is what makes me personally come back to this place!..
> You guy's have a very good Janitor because he walks and talks that extra mile! ..He even gave me a call across the pond a few times,of which we not only touched base but 'shot the breeze' regarding dogs. Thanks . Not every one would do this if they did not care.
> 
> It's easy to hit the send button!


The janitor gave me his phone number once and he answered a bunch of questions for me one Saturday. I can't even begin to tell you how impressed I was on that morning.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

"North American Retriever".... almost makes it sound like a legitimate breed


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL that is probably the best thing you have ever said!


copterdoc said:


> There probably isn't anything more American, than taking advantage of stupid people.


----------



## jacksonsmith (Feb 12, 2015)

DVD and video make learning fast for me sorry writing is not strong I dont learn it and phone helps me spell better though


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait a minute you're a paramedic and your call name is Reaper, as in Grim Reaper. That's a little scary. lol


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Reaper said:


> I got 2 North American Retrievers over the weekend, they are 11 weeks both males. I want to train as companions and for upland hunting. I've never done waterfowl so won't really even pay attention to that side. I like to hunt dove, quail, and pheasant. I live in west Texas. I also have an 11 month female golden ret/black lab mix, she looks just like a golden but is black.
> 
> Any training advice? I have Dokken's book. Any tips are welcome. I have 10 month twin boys so it's important they are very obedient.


It sounds like you are going to have your hands full. For books, I like Cherylon Loveland's "Retriever Puppy Training." As for DVDs, Bill Hillman's series is good, as is Jim Van Engen's DVD. Good luck on all fronts.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

Ted Shih said:


> It sounds like you are going to have your hands full. For books, I like Cherylon Loveland's "Retriever Puppy Training." As for DVDs, Bill Hillman's series is good, as is Jim Van Engen's DVD. Good luck on all fronts.


probably dog trainnig pro videos are good for all dogs if not a pure blood anyways?


----------

